
Ask HN: Will work end? - allfou
Interesting article about the future of work...<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blacksheepvalley.com&#x2F;2016&#x2F;11&#x2F;the-end-of-work
======
hckernoos
"AI" is a buzz word... I saw a video of marissa mayer explaining her first
days a google, she said she was doing AI already

~~~
allfou
I would say deep learning will definitely kill our jobs...

